# Germantown-Mequon, Wi Area



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a really good customer down here in waukesha who has a condo development in Germantown, that she is looking for bids on, its too far for us to travel in the snow, I told her I'd try and find some contacts for her, anyone interested?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

No one? seriously? subdivision road, some straight driveways, couple sidewalks.......come on somebody in this area must be looking for more jobs


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Interested*

Call or email me. I'm located in menomonee falls.

Joe 414-313-6200

[email protected]


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Contact me*

Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## grasschopper (Oct 23, 2004)

give me a email if your still looking for a snow removal at that location

[email protected]


----------



## rrettke (Sep 15, 2008)

Send an email if still available- [email protected]


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have quite a few sites in the Germantown area, shoot me the info if its still available [email protected]


----------

